# To Sell..Or not to Sell



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

Last Spring I was happy to keep Skye, one of the doelings born on my farm. I really do like her, and she's probably one of the prettiest kids born here. But this Fall, I've had my doubts about keeping her. I know this decision is ultimately up to me, but I'd love some feedback about what you would do in my situation. Anyway, the reasons I want to keep her- I want to see how her "bloodline" is turning out (I have an amazing doe, at least I think, who is her grandmother, and want to see if she is an improvement on her dam and grandam). Also, she is not bad looking, quite flashy actually. And doesn't have a bad personality at all. Reasons why I'm thinking about selling her- Breeding her this year will be a pain- as the only buck I can use on her would have to come to my place just to breed her and stay for a while (which wouldn't be the best, as I already have a buck staying with my other girls, and the boys would be next-door neighbors. Kinda a pain transporting.. I am feeling a tiny bit overwhelmed with the number of does I have this year, but it's not that much of a big deal. Also, I like her, but she's not one of my favorites.. As you can see, I'm kind of torn Thanks for reading through this long post and in advance for all your great input..


----------



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

I say if she's not one of your favorites and you're feeling overwhelmed you should cull her.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Do you have a picture of the doeling?


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

*Pics*

Woodhavenfarm- Yes, I do have a few photos of her (they're from a few months ago though). Here are a few. She's really not a bad doeling, I'm just not sure if I want to keep her.. But then again..Decisions, decisions


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She's a pretty doe. I will tell you that this year I made some tough decisions and sold all my goats except for 3. There were a couple females that I would have wanted to keep but I had to cut it down to 3 and the 3 I kept were the ones that over and over again were my top picks. So I know how hard it can be. If you are feeling the slightest bit overwhelmed, then I would really consider selling her. In the end, it is working out well for me to be down to the 3 goats and has made chores much easier.

Now that I'm down to the 3, I am now able to keep the 2 doelings that were born recently which I couldn't have done before. I will stick to just the 5 goats and sell any subsequent kids. The lower amount of goats has truly helped both keeping hubby happy and shorter amount of time on chores.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

If you're feeling overwhelmed, I'd sell her.


----------



## maisonlechat2 (Nov 6, 2012)

Where are you located...anywhere near Ohio (my question mark key doesnt work!)


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Keeping goats is, for most of us, a fun hobby. We like to be able to make "ends meet", so to speak. For me it is mental therapy, DH said the other day, "I can feel my stress level go down when I have babies jumping on me". 

So, when it becomes more like a job then a hobby, you have to make some tough decisions. And, that is OK. Imagine the pleasure you bring another person when they acquire their new goat from you. 

However, if you really want to be a serious breeder, then you must keep a doe on occasion to see how your breeding decisions are turning out. I did that recently, and I was pleased to see some improvement in my girls. But, because of it now I'm searching for the perfect herd sire to add to the mix. lol. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

*Excellent Advice!*

Thanks everyone for the excellent advice! I really appreciate it.. I have decided to keep her (for now, I may end up selling her in milk in the spring, we'll see). I really do like her, and want to see how she turns out. I think I was just feeling a bit overwhelmed at the moment I posted my question Thanks again!


----------

